

Ask PG: Which companies did YC pass up on but became successful later? - rgovind

In other words, name some companies which you should have invested in but miss judged.<p>Thanks!
======
selectout
This gets asked a lot and won't get answered. The typical response is that
they don't answer because it would violate the privacy of some of these
founders/companies that may not wish it known they got rejected or even
applied. If the founders want to share that they will, otherwise it's best
left alone. Also companies may have the same founders/names but may have
pivoted a lot or gone in a different direction so it could be a completely new
company.

------
spoiledtechie
You don't have to ask PG for that. Im running a very successful company YC
didn't run with. We are dominating out niche and making money doing it.

------
mikkelewis
This comes up every month, at least :)

------
amark
This is something that you could google. No need to ask on here.

------
ahmeq
facebook

